# RAFFLE #6 ZENITH WIRE WHEELS



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

100 TICKETS $30.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER 

INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYPAL OR CREDITCARD
OR MONEYORDER WHEN I RECIEVE I WILL CONTACT YOU THROUGH PM AND YOU CAN CHOOSE YOUR NUMBER 

1ST) 13 INCH OR 14 INCH ZENITH WIRE WHEELS YOUR CHOICE OF POWDER COATING AND KNOCKOFF 

2ND) 13 INCH OR 14 INCH ZENITH WIRE WHEELS YOUR CHOICE OF POWDER COATING AND KNOCKOFF 

WE WILL HAVE A VIDEO DRAWING AND POST IT ON LAYITLOW WITHIN MINUTES OF THE FINISH 

ALSO ANYONE CAN PLAY AND THE ONLY THING THE WINNER WILL BE REQUIRED TO PAY IS FOR SHIPPING AND GOLD UPGRADES












PLEASE PUT THE NUMBERS YOU WANT TO PLAY AND SCREEN NAME IN THE PAYPAL MEMO</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>IF YOU ARE PAYING BY CREDIT CARD PM ME
NAME 
ADDRESS 
PHONE # 
CC#
EXP DATE
CVS #


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

,67,68,68,69,70


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

man, i dont know if i fucked up on the message or not, i want #47 but i might have put a different number on the paypal message


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Loner (Feb 7, 2006)

Can i get # 86


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

money sent..
5,21,82,63


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

41 & 42 please :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

SENT MONEY FOR # 29,,,,,AND 18...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 21 2008, 09:17 PM~10000895
> *SENT MONEY FOR # 29,,,,,AND 18...
> *


*yet we are still here chris*
:ugh: :ugh:

oh yea chris heres that # you wanted
1-888-424-3577 :biggrin: :0


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 21 2008, 08:24 PM~10001060
> *yet we are still here chris
> :ugh:  :ugh:
> 
> ...


UR NOT FUNNY SHOD I DONT HAVE A PROBLEM I CAN STOP AT ANY TIME............. :banghead: ..............LOL


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 21 2008, 09:56 PM~10001468
> *UR NOT FUNNY SHOD I DONT HAVE A PROBLEM I CAN STOP AT ANY TIME............. :banghead: ..............LOL
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

all take 34


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

i love all these raffle and im sure ill buy numbers in this one too, but i got a question. is there any way on one of these raffles we will see a buy a couple get one free type deal. i know most of us hard core gambles are buying more then one, but if i knew (for example) i buy four and got the fifth one free i would be more likely to buy four right away just to get one more chance. 

again thanks for all the fun. its been great watching all of these.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

56 is mine...


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

pm sent for #26


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crazyfortats_@Feb 22 2008, 03:33 AM~10002850
> *i love all these raffle and im sure ill buy numbers in this one too, but i got a question. is there any way on one of these raffles we will see a buy a couple get one free type deal. i know most of us hard core gambles are buying more then one, but if i knew (for example) i buy four and got the fifth one free i would be more likely to buy four right away just to get one more chance.
> 
> again thanks for all the fun. its been great watching all of these.
> *


nope cant do that im trying to make the prizes worth it


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

hey i sent a payment with no name like a retard, name is [email protected] on paypal for number 58! thanks


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Payment sent....#95 please


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TT MUTH FUCKEN TOP FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im one numbering it this time im in remishin :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 22 2008, 09:12 PM~10009079
> *im one numbering it this time im in remishin :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I cant keep doing this


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 23 2008, 03:16 AM~10010635
> *I cant keep doing this
> *


Its worth it when it pays off.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 23 2008, 10:46 AM~10011794
> *Its worth it when it pays off.... :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 23 2008, 11:46 AM~10011794
> *Its worth it when it pays off.... :biggrin:
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 23 2008, 12:46 PM~10011794
> *Its worth it when it pays off.... :biggrin:
> *


Congrats bro :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

free bump


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
:worship: Please Zenith God send me a sign :worship: 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)

tt zenith lovers


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 23 2008, 01:54 PM~10012445
> *Congrats bro  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 24 2008, 04:29 AM~10016510
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> :worship: Please Zenith God send me a sign  :worship:
> 
> *


damm,putting up 300bucks :0


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: sent money for #72


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

64&65


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 25 2008, 12:09 AM~10022845
> *64&65
> *


*Lucky 65*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Come on!!! No whanny, No whammy, No whammy!!! :twak: 
My bad! I felt like I was on a game show there for min...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

pm sent for 22,24 & 37


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)

i paid the 24th for box number 79???????? paypal


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

64 to go :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks homie


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 23 2008, 11:46 AM~10011794
> *Its worth it when it pays off.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

vote for my set up for the free adex


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Payment sent for #54 :biggrin: Its only one but I still got a chance


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

only takes one :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

#76


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 26 2008, 04:28 PM~10035699
> *only takes one  :biggrin:
> *


Hope so hno:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 26 2008, 01:29 AM~10031906
> *
> *


U got PM


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Feb 25 2008, 10:37 PM~10030874
> *
> *


Good luck *M*y brother.....


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 26 2008, 02:28 PM~10035699
> *only takes one  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Gettin fuller....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

come on guys buy the dam tickets i want my zeniths bedore the phenix show :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I have to stop buying these :angry: 

PAYPAL sent for #36


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

come on zeniths!!!!!!!!! if i win they will have a special home! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Will sent PayPal number 48 :biggrin:


----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

paypal sent for #27


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by One Of A Kind_@Feb 26 2008, 08:43 PM~10038381
> *Will sent PayPal number 48 :biggrin:
> *


PayPal already sent............


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i clearly see every one is waiting on the free raffle


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 26 2008, 08:01 PM~10038499
> *i clearly see every one is waiting on the free raffle
> *


were waiting for you to buy them all up :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Feb 26 2008, 10:16 PM~10039253
> *were waiting for you to buy them all up :biggrin:
> *


im waiting for the end so i can buy the rest


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Okay... payment sent for 17 and 20. These squares are moving slower.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

pm sent for #39


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

let me know if im missing an #'s


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 27 2008, 10:49 AM~10041803
> *let me know if im missing an #'s
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get my PM about 53?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

sent payment for #35


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

i'll take number 4 you got my info still?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I got special upgrades planned for mine..


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

COME ON PEEPS BUY SOME OR IM GUNNA HAVE TO GET A FEW MORE WHEN GET BACK FROM AZ


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 27 2008, 09:17 PM~10046009
> *i'll take number 4 you got my info still?
> *


NOPE I DONT KEEP IT  SORRY BRO


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 27 2008, 01:16 PM~10042450
> *Did you get my PM about 53?
> *


NOPE


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 28 2008, 12:11 AM~10047713
> *NOPE I DONT KEEP IT   SORRY BRO
> *


no problem..pm sent.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 28 2008, 12:19 AM~10047768
> *NOPE
> *


PM sent..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

IF ANYONE SEE'S A NUMBER MISSING OR THERE NAME ON THE BOARD AND DIDNT REALLY PLAY PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP PAYPAL IS FUCKED UP.......FOR THE REST OF THE NUMBERS PLEASE PUT "FOR RAFFLE #6 IN THE MESSAGE LINE


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 28 2008, 08:59 AM~10049192
> *IF ANYONE SEE'S A NUMBER MISSING OR THERE NAME ON THE BOARD AND DIDNT REALLY PLAY PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP PAYPAL IS FUCKED UP.......FOR THE REST OF THE NUMBERS PLEASE PUT "FOR RAFFLE #6 IN THE MESSAGE LINE
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

half way :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

add61,62,71


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

put me down for #23 paypal sent


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## hotlink80 (Jun 13, 2007)

paypal sent #99


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

I feel like a crack head waiting on this. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

it will end by next week :biggrin: 



















and i will be rollin some zeniths


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 28 2008, 03:51 PM~10051757
> *add61,62,71
> *


crap...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

let me help out a little give me # 43 pay pal sent


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 28 2008, 10:43 PM~10054990
> *let me help out a little give me # 43 pay pal sent
> *


I THOUGHT YOU WERE GONNA TAKE IT SLOW


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 28 2008, 08:45 PM~10055009
> *I THOUGHT YOU WERE GONNA TAKE IT SLOW
> *


lol he's hooked and like i said if theres spots when i get back from az ill get a couple


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 28 2008, 09:45 PM~10055009
> *I THOUGHT YOU WERE GONNA TAKE IT SLOW
> *


im just one a week :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 29 2008, 12:28 AM~10055790
> *im just one a week :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ill have the computer there with me at the show


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 28 2008, 11:40 PM~10054967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


71 too playa :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

#9


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

sent money for #25 :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

i got my wheels in thanks jd for doing these raffles i'll post pics later :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

8 days and only halfway sold out  
and i gotta ration myself and stick to one number per game if i want to be in all of them


----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

paypal sent for #75 and #49


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

does this raffle include the choice of cross laced wires??


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

41 spots left!!!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Mar 1 2008, 06:49 PM~10067101
> *does this raffle include the choice of cross laced wires??
> *


i think it does


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Mar 1 2008, 09:49 PM~10067101
> *does this raffle include the choice of cross laced wires??
> *


yup


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Paypal sent number 14


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

paypal sent for #15 and #88


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

SENT FOR NUMBER 3 AND 73 BACK FROM AZ SO I SAID IF THERE WHERE NUMBERS LEFT ID GET A FEW MORE.....................LOL


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

96


----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

paypal sent for #55


----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

fuck it... paypal sent for #38 and #60 too - lol...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 4 2008, 12:33 AM~10082991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Only 30 squares left :0 

Come on and buy them up! I only got one...some people have invested a couple hundred in this raffle, cant win if you dont buy!


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 4 2008, 03:44 PM~10087761
> *Only 30 squares left  :0
> 
> Come on and buy them up! I only got one...some people have invested a couple hundred in this raffle, cant win if you dont buy!
> *


you pusher im in rehab :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 4 2008, 08:04 PM~10089895
> *you pusher im in rehab :biggrin:
> *


*Did you pick-up Native Money on your way :0 :0 *


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 4 2008, 07:34 PM~10090184
> *Did you pick-up Native Money on your way :0  :0
> *


hahahahahaha shod ur a comedian homie..............lol


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 4 2008, 08:04 PM~10089895
> *you pusher im in rehab :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

you takin money order too??? i dont use paypal...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Mar 4 2008, 10:16 PM~10091249
> *hahahahahaha shod ur a comedian homie..............lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

paypal sent for #97


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 4 2008, 09:04 PM~10089895
> *you pusher im in rehab :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 5 2008, 12:20 PM~10095097
> * :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 4 2008, 03:44 PM~10087761
> *Only 30 squares left  :0
> 
> Come on and buy them up! I only got one...some people have invested a couple hundred in this raffle, cant win if you dont buy!
> *


i counted 31 :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok for all of you in this raffle. It has ended do to JD is just going to give them to me. Just for the hell of it! Damn now that a true friend!






























:twak: 
Oh sorry I just woke up!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

hurry up and buy,before i get more spots hno:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

fed ex came today thanks JD


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

I will take #16. Money sent!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 5 2008, 03:01 PM~10095971
> *i counted 31 :biggrin:
> *


That is becuase I figured you would buy another one before I even got a chance to post the number :biggrin:


----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 6 2008, 06:31 AM~10102337
> *hurry up and buy,before i get more spots hno:
> *


same here... even though i bought 9 spots already!... :biggrin: 

Jason


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oneclick_@Mar 6 2008, 08:26 PM~10108307
> *same here... even though i bought 9 spots already!...  :biggrin:
> 
> Jason
> *


Might as well buy one more and make it an even $300 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 6 2008, 08:23 PM~10108892
> *Might as well buy one more and make it an even $300  :biggrin:
> *


you want the number to rehab? :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 6 2008, 10:23 PM~10109520
> *you want the number to rehab? :biggrin:
> *


LOL shit i think my boy Jason (Oneclick) needs it more than me! But yes I do! :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

#77 paypal sent


----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 6 2008, 10:23 PM~10108892
> *Might as well buy one more and make it an even $300  :biggrin:
> *


i could buy the rest of the spots right now, but i won't do that... I
will be buying a few more... but i will wait towards the very end. 

and i probably still won't even win - it'll be someone who bought only ONE - LOL...


Jason


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

LOwdeville,sent payment for 59&31


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oneclick_@Mar 7 2008, 07:58 AM~10111340
> *i could buy the rest of the spots right now, but i won't do that... I
> will be buying a few more... but i will wait towards the very end.
> 
> ...


LOL that's how it normally works


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

come on buy up the rest i want my zeniths for the salinas show


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

27 to go


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Mar 4 2008, 04:44 PM~10087761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 hno: Im ok with taking one for the team like that :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Paypal sent for # 94


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Mar 6 2008, 11:04 PM~10109904
> *#77 paypal sent
> *


Did you not get my payment?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NOPE SEND INFO


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Actually, that Mystik1neon email is me... Did I give #50 as my number?


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

coem on people buy more numbers!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Money sent for 7 & 83. hno: hno:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

bump ttmft


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 8 2008, 06:12 PM~10122339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


#94 payment sent yesterday


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 9 2008, 06:54 AM~10125610
> *BUMP
> *


if you win give me your black china's :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 9 2008, 06:54 AM~10125610
> *BUMP
> *


if you win give me your black china's :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

its going down soon


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 9 2008, 08:44 PM~10128920
> *if you win give me your black china's  :biggrin:
> *


hahaa,im shure we can work something out :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

24 TO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Mar 10 2008, 12:35 PM~10134219
> *24 TO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *


buy 20 all get the rest :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Sent money in for number *85* :cheesy:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

sent payment for # 19


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 10 2008, 10:54 PM~10140086
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT :cheesy:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 10 2008, 10:41 PM~10139974
> *Sent money in for number 85  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

28 & 32 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

homie got that 51 :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 11 2008, 04:13 AM~10140878
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



Trying to win something :biggrin:


:0 You won some already :0


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Since you have me down by my email address on #50, I figured I'd snag #77 just for the hell of it... It seemed to be calling my name.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Mar 11 2008, 09:13 PM~10146622
> *Since you have me down by my email address on #50, I figured I'd snag #77 just for the hell of it... It seemed to be calling my name.
> *


hmmm sounded more like 78 to me.. :0


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 11 2008, 09:26 PM~10146783
> *hmmm sounded more like 78 to me.. :0
> *


Considering that's the year of my Monte, I shoulda... Oh well. Went with the number that came to me first.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

5 days till the show :biggrin: i need my wheels


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 11 2008, 07:01 PM~10145818
> *Trying to win something  :biggrin:
> :0  You won some already  :0
> *


yeah i know homie just messing with you i got lucky last time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: good luck


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Mar 10 2008, 10:46 PM~10140031
> *sent payment for # 19
> *


Good Luck bro.


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

17 left


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 12 2008, 05:10 AM~10149585
> *yeah i know homie just messing with you i got lucky last time  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: good luck
> *


need a new set of 13's for the drop :biggrin: Good luck to you on raffle number 7


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 12 2008, 12:07 PM~10151758
> *need a new set of 13's for the drop  :biggrin:  Good luck to you on raffle number 7
> *


thanks homie  you should buy the last 17 squares :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

got my video camera on standby for the drawing..i think it would be cool if more people would.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

get it on!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Mar 12 2008, 10:39 AM~10151205
> *17 left
> *


buy em all :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 12 2008, 06:03 PM~10153638
> *
> *


So when I win the Zenith raffle can I get the set made by Vida? :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 12 2008, 06:36 AM~10149824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this updated i want more :uh:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2008, 07:02 PM~10155132
> *is this updated i want more :uh:
> *


GO AHEAD SHOD BUY EM ALL UP AND HOPE I WIN HOMIE...................GOOD LOOKING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

#98


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

*Money sent for # 78

Lets get this done....*


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

Which numbers are left?

I'm not going thru 11 pages of fkers saying this number is mine!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Mar 13 2008, 02:36 PM~10160528
> *Money sent for # 78
> 
> Lets get this done....
> *


DID YOU SEE THESE


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 13 2008, 05:02 PM~10161085
> *DID YOU SEE THESE
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 13 2008, 03:02 PM~10161085
> *DID YOU SEE THESE
> 
> 
> ...


SEXY!!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Mar 13 2008, 10:23 PM~10161578
> *SEXY!!
> *


c'mon now the van won't look right with some zeniths on it so what ya gonna win these ones for? lol


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Mar 13 2008, 05:35 PM~10162066
> *c'mon now the van won't look right with some zeniths on it so what ya gonna win these ones for? lol
> *


Hey, everything looks better on Z's... Maybe the Denali. :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Mar 14 2008, 02:45 AM~10163601
> *Hey, everything looks better on Z's... Maybe the Denali. :biggrin:
> *


the lincoln is gonna look sexy thats for sure..


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh yeah... :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 13 2008, 03:07 PM~10161109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LETS DOO IT...


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

SENT FOR NUMBERS 92...& .......12


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Mar 14 2008, 11:14 AM~10167616
> *SENT FOR NUMBERS 92...& .......12
> *


that a boy thanks for my zeniths :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao: I'm just trying to help buy someone some Z's like you all did for me.... :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTT FOR THE NEW ZZZZSSSSSS.........ILL BE ROLLIN ON


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 14 2008, 10:32 AM~10167716
> *that a boy thanks for my zeniths :biggrin:
> *


COME ON 41 CHEVY U USE TO BE GAMBLER 3 THATS NOT LIKE U.........GOTTA GET MORE HOMIE WE NEED TO GET THEM ZSSSS NOT TO MENTION THIS WOULD ALREADY BE OVER IF UD BUY UR USUAL SETS OF SQUARES..........LOL


----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

paypal sent for #2


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 13 2008, 04:07 PM~10161109
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin: Payment sent for #30 :wave:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

UPDATED LIST? ILL BUY SOME


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*i will take 11 & 89 please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 

see you guys in salinas,,you can congradulate me thur   *


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

gettin close!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

this is a long one..


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

money sent for 87


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 15 2008, 06:59 AM~10174069
> *this is a long one..
> *


x2


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

some times it helps to go slow


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

shit im going to miss it


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 15 2008, 08:59 AM~10174069
> *this is a long one..
> *


good things come to those who wait :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

$120.00 :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 15 2008, 06:03 PM~10176512
> *$120.00 :0
> *


do it up..


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DONT DO IT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 15 2008, 08:06 PM~10177304
> *DONT DO IT
> *


i hear ya we need new playa's


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

shit :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 15 2008, 12:33 PM~10174744
> *some times it helps to go slow
> 
> 
> ...



almost!! :0


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

sent for 52


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Sent for 90&91,lets end this soon!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:0


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 16 2008, 01:24 PM~10180536
> *Sent for 90&91,lets  end this soon!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 16 2008, 02:40 PM~10180623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SENT PAYMENT FOR *1*, *81* AND *100* LM KIF YOU GOT IT HOMIE!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

one last chance...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 16 2008, 03:36 PM~10181229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

its gonna go down today :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Sent paypal for 80 :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

ah shit..video camera ready..lets get it on!!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

when does the actual raffle numbers get called????????? i want to be awake for this!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Thats up to the boss man.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

finnaly :cheesy:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Mar 16 2008, 07:22 PM~10182532
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

fool2 is probably going to win..his wife has her fingers crossed and he pray's with his brother.


> :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

oh shyt its done......lets do this!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

INDIVIDUALS1996LA
Last Active Today, 04:48 PM


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 16 2008, 06:46 PM~10183249
> *INDIVIDUALS1996LA
> Last Active Today, 04:48 PM
> 
> *


i think it will still get done tonight


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Mar 16 2008, 10:00 PM~10183450
> *i think it will still get done tonight
> *


that would be cool,last time it was about 12or1 :cheesy:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

OK...........................................................................?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 16 2008, 09:39 PM~10183792
> *that would be cool,last time it was about 12or1 :cheesy:
> *


hook me up on those china's when you win.. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 16 2008, 11:50 PM~10184557
> *hook me up on those china's when you win.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

oh shit :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

some one call jd i want my wheels


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 17 2008, 12:27 AM~10184926
> *some one call jd i want my wheels
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

sorry fellas i was on the shaw my son was on the computer in the truck it will go down in the morning


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 17 2008, 12:47 AM~10185079
> *sorry fellas i was on the shaw my son was on the computer in the truck it will go down in the morning
> *


WHAT TIME?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

thats cool you got my shipping info :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

12 noon


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 16 2008, 10:25 PM~10185324
> *12 noon
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 16 2008, 11:14 PM~10185272
> *thats cool you got my shipping info :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

45minutes!! :biggrin: i wont get to see it live tho, im getting a new tatt at the same time as the drawing


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 17 2008, 09:25 AM~10187438
> *45minutes!!  :biggrin: i wont get to see it live tho, im getting a new tatt at the same time as the drawing
> *


pacific time :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

hno:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Mar 17 2008, 12:55 PM~10187683
> *pacific time :biggrin:
> *


i know what time it is fool :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

:uh: who won???


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

DAMN ITS 4:40 ON THE EAST COAST.............?

Sup with the raffle homie


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WE ARE HAVING CAMERA DIFFICULTIES


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 17 2008, 02:44 PM~10189057
> *WE ARE HAVING CAMERA DIFFICULTIES
> *


Dont lie. You just dont know how to tell everyone that i won both set of Z's!! :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA YOUR CRAZY 
HERE IS THE DEAL WE ARE AT THE SHOP AND MY CAMERA IS FUCKED UP SO WE CAN EITHER HAVE THE DRAWING WITHOUT OR WAIT TILL 5PM AND DO IT


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Wait till five :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 17 2008, 03:48 PM~10189081
> *AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA YOUR CRAZY
> HERE IS THE DEAL WE ARE AT THE SHOP AND MY CAMERA IS FUCKED UP SO WE CAN EITHER HAVE THE DRAWING WITHOUT OR WAIT TILL 5PM AND DO IT
> *


Lets not change up the rules homie lets stay with camera footage....


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Use video on your cell phone....


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nah,wait till5,so i can sneek in a nap


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WELL WE GOT IT TO WORK BUT CANT UPLOAD THE VIDEO UNTIL I GET HOME 
DO YALL WANT TO KNOW OR WAIT


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 17 2008, 01:55 PM~10189137
> *WELL WE GOT IT TO WORK BUT CANT UPLOAD THE VIDEO UNTIL I GET HOME
> DO YALL WANT TO KNOW OR WAIT
> *


Post em!!!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 17 2008, 02:48 PM~10189081
> *AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA YOUR CRAZY
> HERE IS THE DEAL WE ARE AT THE SHOP AND MY CAMERA IS FUCKED UP SO WE CAN EITHER HAVE THE DRAWING WITHOUT OR WAIT TILL 5PM AND DO IT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Mar 17 2008, 03:56 PM~10189145
> *Post em!!!!
> *


yesyes


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Mar 17 2008, 02:56 PM~10189145
> *Post em!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Post now and show video later.........


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

78 and 78, how is that possible?


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

*POST IT !!!!!*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WINNER FOR THE 1ST SET IS #90
WINNER FOR THE 2ND SET IS #41


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

DAMMIT!!

congrats to the winners!!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

DAMMIT!!

congrats to the winners!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 17 2008, 03:25 PM~10189325
> *WINNER FOR THE 1ST SET IS #90
> WINNER FOR THE 2ND SET IS #41
> *


Why dont I ever win anything???


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 17 2008, 03:25 PM~10189325
> *WINNER FOR THE 1ST SET IS #90
> *


I think I won!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 17 2008, 03:32 PM~10189378
> *I think I won!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Congrats Homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 17 2008, 03:33 PM~10189389
> *Congrats Homie!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i thought you were 41?


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 17 2008, 02:32 PM~10189378
> *I think I won!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


congrats homie


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 17 2008, 03:33 PM~10189389
> *Congrats Homie!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Think I just shit my pants :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

damn you won both sets??


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 17 2008, 03:35 PM~10189401
> *damn you won both sets??
> *


no


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 17 2008, 03:34 PM~10189392
> *i thought you were 41?
> *


Was I? Hell I dont know. I was trying to look back, but all the number are down and I honestly cant remember what i bought LOL


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 17 2008, 03:38 PM~10189422
> *Was I? Hell I dont know. I was trying to look back, but all the number are down and I honestly cant remember what i bought LOL
> *


i was adding wrong..my bad lol


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 17 2008, 03:39 PM~10189427
> *i was adding wrong..my bad lol
> *


Damn You!! Got me all excited LOL


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

i will post the disappointing video I have when i can get it uploaded lol. It was fun tho.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 17 2008, 03:40 PM~10189433
> *Damn You!! Got me all excited LOL
> *


hey you got a nice 63 impala!! that help any?? :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 17 2008, 03:32 PM~10189378
> *I think I won!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Your not dreaming.........lol you did win.......... CONGRATS


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 17 2008, 03:43 PM~10189479
> *Your not dreaming.........lol  you did win.......... CONGRATS
> *


Much props to you JD for doing the raffles. 

Congrats to the winners you lucky bastards!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

aint that some shit!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 17 2008, 02:43 PM~10189479
> *Your not dreaming.........lol  you did win.......... CONGRATS
> *


i felt the same way :biggrin: :biggrin: so whats the next raffle gonna be


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 17 2008, 03:43 PM~10189479
> *Your not dreaming.........lol  you did win.......... CONGRATS
> *


Thanx man!!!!!!
Is my $100 coupon still valid for my next set?
Cause u know there's no going back to china's now.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 17 2008, 03:45 PM~10189490
> *Much props to you JD for doing the raffles.
> 
> Congrats to the winners you lucky bastards!!  :biggrin:
> *


TELL ME WHEN YALL WANT ME TO START THE NEXT ONE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 17 2008, 03:45 PM~10189491
> *aint that some shit!
> *


WHAT HAPPENED .....YOU SHOULD HAVE THAT ADAPTER WED


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 17 2008, 03:49 PM~10189520
> *Thanx man!!!!!!
> Is my $100 coupon still valid for my next set?
> Cause u know there's no going back to china's now.
> *


FOR SURE 

OKAY WINNERS DONT FORGET TO CHANGE YOUR SIGNATURES

AND PM ME YOUR COMPLETE INFO AND HOW YA WANT YOUR WHEELS


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

congrats lux


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

congrats shod


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

I Won :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2008, 04:40 PM~10189918
> *I Won :0
> *


YEP CONGRATS TIME TO CHANGE YOUR SIGNATURE 

HEY FELLAS DONT FORGET TO PUT IT IN PURPLE SO YALL MATCH PLEASE COULD YALL ALL CHANGE YOURS


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2008, 02:40 PM~10189918
> *I Won :0
> *


member all that shit i was sayin at the car show shod lets forget about it.................lol............hahahahahahahaahaha


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Mar 17 2008, 03:50 PM~10190001
> *member all that shit i was sayin at the car show shod lets forget about it.................lol............hahahahahahahaahaha
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :scrutinize:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2008, 02:51 PM~10190015
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :scrutinize:
> *


good job pimpn at least one of won maybe next time ill win


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 17 2008, 03:49 PM~10189998
> *YEP CONGRATS TIME TO CHANGE YOUR SIGNATURE
> 
> HEY FELLAS DONT FORGET TO PUT IT IN  PURPLE SO YALL MATCH  PLEASE COULD YALL ALL CHANGE YOURS
> *


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

so when is raffle #8? :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 17 2008, 04:52 PM~10189543
> *WHAT HAPPENED .....YOU SHOULD HAVE THAT ADAPTER WED
> *


What you mean what happened? I didnt win thats what happened LOL.....its all good....congrats to the winners.....  

I'll be waiting for the adapter homie, thanks!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

RIGHT NOW YALL WANNA DO 1 SET OR 2 SETS


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 15 2008, 09:06 PM~10177304
> *DONT DO IT
> *


he would of won :0


----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

i'd do 1 set @ $15 per chance, instead of 2 @ $30...


However, I think 1 set @ $10 would be better though! LOL


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneclick_@Mar 17 2008, 03:44 PM~10190511
> *i'd do 1 set @ $15 per chance, instead of 2 @ $30...
> However, I think 1 set @ $10 would be better though! LOL
> *


x2 these expensive raffles take too long
one set of wheels


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Mar 17 2008, 06:03 PM~10190674
> *x2 these expensive raffles take too long
> one set of wheels
> *


yeah lets do the one set..i'd be back in for one of those


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 17 2008, 03:50 PM~10189532
> *TELL ME WHEN YALL WANT ME TO START THE NEXT ONE
> *


Lets do it..last time before i say fuck it and buy a set.


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

FUCK IT 1 SET THAT LAST ONE TOOK FOREVER BUT SOMEHOW U GOTTA RIG IT FOR ME TO WIN..........HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
NA BUT FOR REALS ...................LOL


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oneclick_@Mar 17 2008, 05:44 PM~10190511
> *i'd do 1 set @ $15 per chance, instead of 2 @ $30...
> However, I think 1 set @ $10 would be better though! LOL
> *


I'll take 5 for this price..


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Mar 17 2008, 05:43 PM~10191437
> *FUCK IT 1 SET THAT LAST ONE TOOK FOREVER BUT SOMEHOW U GOTTA RIG IT FOR ME TO WIN..........HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> NA BUT FOR REALS ...................LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2008, 03:40 PM~10189918
> *I Won :0
> *


Congrats


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 17 2008, 02:32 PM~10189378
> *I think I won!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Congrats  Feels great doesn't it??? :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HERE WE GO


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Mar 17 2008, 08:21 PM~10191805
> *Congrats   Feels great doesn't it???  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yes,I'm still grining. :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

DAMN IT!!! Im going to hijack the UPS Man! :angry: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :burn:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CHECK OUT ZENITH WIRE WHEELS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ON 
LIVIN THE LOW LIFE TODAY ON THE SPEED CHANNEL AT 10:30 EASTERN 9:30 CENTAL 8:30 MOUNTAIN 7:30 PACIFIC


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 3 2008, 08:04 PM~10329143
> *CHECK OUT ZENITH WIRE WHEELS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ON
> LIVIN THE LOW LIFE TODAY ON THE SPEED CHANNEL AT 10:30 EASTERN 9:30 CENTAL 8:30 MOUNTAIN 7:30 PACIFIC
> *


Recorded it,that's some good coverage for u guys,very impressive work.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THANK YOU


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

RAFFLE #6 my bad


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

hey i want to jump into this how does this stuff work?? lol
and how long does it take to find the winner??? put in more then 1 time??
and is this for all 4 wire wheels and adapters and knocks of choice???

someone pm me with inof when this will start who to give my money too and how much???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2008, 04:40 PM~10189918
> *ALSO I FORGOT TO LIST WHO NEEDED TO PAY THERE SHIPPING STILL PLEASE BE HONEST :biggrin:</span>*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 17 2008, 03:34 PM~10189395
> *Think I just shit my pants :0
> *


ALSO I FORGOT TO LIST WHO NEEDED TO PAY THERE SHIPPING STILL PLEASE BE HONEST :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 9 2008, 12:47 AM~10370141
> *WHAT KNOCKOFF AND EMBLEM DO YOU WANT
> 
> 
> ...


thats the k-off and emblem i want,thanx


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 8 2008, 11:45 PM~10370138
> *<span style='colorurple'>i want the new knock-off for 2008
> :biggrin:*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

GOTTA ADD SOME MONEY THOSE ARNT CHEAP :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 14 2008, 10:09 PM~10418510
> *GOTTA ADD SOME MONEY THOSE ARNT CHEAP  :biggrin:
> *


how mush?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

100 more


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2008, 02:40 PM~10189918
> *I Won :0
> *


:angry: SHOD YOU'RE GAY FOKKER :angry: I'M JEALOUS :biggrin:


CONGRATS BIG DOG


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Fucking weather(be glad you don't live up north)I was planning on going down to the border to pick up my rims today,but we got a foot of damn snow!!!!Monday/tuesday I should have the new shoes!!!!


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Another reason why the *West Coast is the Best Coast.... *


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Apr 24 2008, 01:55 PM~10494662
> *Another reason why the West Coast is the Best Coast....
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

tttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

BACK IN STOCK 2 1/2 AND 2 1/4 BLACK GEAR CHIPS


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Tomorrow I'm finally gonna pick them up. :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Just walked in the door..... :biggrin: 
















Thanx Zenith wirewheels,these rims are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking good...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@May 2 2008, 11:15 PM~10564732
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Looking good...
> *


Oh yeah :biggrin: 
The whole raffle is a conspiracy,he gets us hooked on the good stuff,so we'll never want to roll on another set of china's,ever.  
THis new(#10)raffle looks good,gotta get in on that one.


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 2 2008, 10:41 PM~10564867
> *Oh yeah :biggrin:
> The whole raffle is a conspiracy,he gets us hooked on the good stuff,so we'll never want to roll on another set of china's,ever.
> THis new(#10)raffle looks good,gotta get in on that one.
> *


Very True...Nothing less than the best from now on... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SHIPPED 
THESE ARE FUCKIN HOTTTT HOPE YA LIKE


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

*Damn, those look great!!*


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 3 2008, 09:11 PM~10569685
> *SHIPPED
> THESE ARE FUCKIN HOTTTT HOPE YA LIKE
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 4 2008, 08:41 PM~10574431
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


u like


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

BAD ASS!!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

start a new raffle!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@May 4 2008, 08:53 PM~10575252
> *:uh:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 5 2008, 06:17 PM~10582613
> *:nicoderm:
> *


dont worry, just jealous  they look good!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 4 2008, 10:55 PM~10576533
> *u like
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Guess this means my rims should be next to come :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@May 12 2008, 12:12 PM~10636066
> *Guess this means my rims should be next to come  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :yes:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR THE REAL ZENITHS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR REAL ZENITHS I WENT FOR BROKE TO KEEP THE NAME ALIVE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$15 SHIPPED US $20 SHIPPED CANADA
LIMITED QUANITY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT

FOR UPDATED PICS PLEASE FELLAS :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jun 21 2008, 09:12 AM~10919292
> *TTT
> 
> FOR UPDATED PICS PLEASE FELLAS :wave:
> *


i would but dont fit on my ride they are 13's  

but i put 2 on the boat trailer :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WTF


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jun 24 2008, 12:27 AM~10938251
> *WTF
> *


 :yessad: 

TRU STORY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

what kinda car


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jun 29 2008, 05:51 PM~10975833
> *what kinda car
> *


O1 SILVERADO


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

RAFFLE #6
Just walked in the door..... :biggrin: 
















Thanx Zenith wirewheels,these rims are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

RAFFLE #6


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------

